# Real Rookie Questions



## cdnbofh (Jul 8, 2013)

So we just bought a beautiful 1984 Glendale Golden Falcon Travel trailer model 250, but we have a few rookie trailer questions for anyone familiar with the model

1. How do we get the dining table down to form a bed? It appears to be on 2 cylindrical legs

2. How hard is it to replace a sleeper sofa built in the front of trailer with say a queen sofa, assuming you can find one that fits the 88 inch space

I know some of these are easy, but we only had one night in trailer before heading home and are just doing research for next trip to our new summer home.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## erniee (Jul 9, 2013)

1- lift the table- those legs fall off
2- you might get a new blowup mattress


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 9, 2013)

#2 Do you want to replace the sleeper sofa with another sofa or do you need another place to sleep folks?  Is the current sofa built in in any way?


----------

